# Forum Meet Up For July - FINAL POLL TO DECIDE VENUE



## Shelb1uk (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi all...

Some ppl didn't realise they could vote for more than one venue so am re-issuing the poll with the top 3 in the voting so far and we will reach a decision from this!

I am away the weekend so will leave the poll open all weekend


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 29, 2010)

I'd prefer Manchester as my cousins live not to far from there so could make it a long weekend lol


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 29, 2010)

Voted! 

Have a nice weekender with your sis xx


----------



## falcon123 (Apr 29, 2010)

Why do the percentages add up to 130.76%? Is this a new form of PR?


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 29, 2010)

hahah i have no idea how it works it out...very strange!!!!!! Keep voting peeps....Birmingham is winning atm!!

m 'signing out' of the forum now till Tuesday as got flat hunting and packing to do tonight....THEN HOL TIME 

Gimme a text if anything exciting/ important happens but otherwise I am officially AWOl for a few days....lif has been sooo stressful lately so can't wait to get away!!

Shiv hope to see you for birthday drinks....gimme a text when you know ure plan and I'l see what ours is 

Love you guys....DS rocks  x


----------



## Northerner (Apr 29, 2010)

Hope you have a good weekend Shelley!


----------



## rossi_mac (Apr 29, 2010)

falcon123 said:


> Why do the percentages add up to 130.76%? Is this a new form of PR?



Think it's because it's % of number of voters not votes, so if every one voted for brum it would show 100% then the others would be what they would be!


----------



## shiv (May 3, 2010)

please 2 more people vote for birmingham  come onnn, i'll be living there then! you can all come back to my flat (i intend to be renting somewhere with my sister by then) and crash


----------



## Steff (May 3, 2010)

shiv said:


> please 2 more people vote for birmingham  come onnn, i'll be living there then! you can all come back to my flat (i intend to be renting somewhere with my sister by then) and crash



its closed hun looks like Brighton the winner.):


----------



## shiv (May 3, 2010)

aw i thought it was still open!

right - i vote we all pile down to tom's flat


----------



## ypauly (May 3, 2010)

I call FIX, I want a recount!


----------



## gail1 (May 3, 2010)

I would like to come to this as I live in Norfolk it will be a very long journey for me so i would have to stay at a band b overnight Two questions 1) would some kind soul meet me off the train 2)would someone be able to recommend a b/b know its a lot to ask

Yours hopefully
gail
xxxxx


----------



## rawtalent (May 3, 2010)

gail,
Of course someone will meet you. I'll be very happy to volunteer and i'm sure others will join the fray.


----------



## aymes (May 3, 2010)

gail1 said:


> I would like to come to this as I live in Norfolk it will be a very long journey for me so i would have to stay at a band b overnight Two questions 1) would some kind soul meet me off the train 2)would someone be able to recommend a b/b know its a lot to ask
> 
> Yours hopefully
> gail
> xxxxx



If I come (depends on date) I'll be coming by train from Norwich too. Never been to Brighton before though....!


----------



## gail1 (May 3, 2010)

Thankyou for your kindness
aymes i to have never been to brighton maybe you might like to travel on same train as we will both be coming from norwich will leave it up to you


----------



## aymes (May 3, 2010)

Sounds like a plan to me!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 3, 2010)

ah, won't be able to make any of those - all are way too expensive to get to


----------



## shiv (May 3, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> ah, won't be able to make any of those - all are way too expensive to get to



i found it at ?17.20 return from soton to brighton by train? i put the date in as 1 july as an experiment


----------



## Shelb1uk (May 3, 2010)

*And The Winner Is.....brighton!!! Date Decided...*

Hi guys....am back from my hol...was AWESOME 

I see the winner is Brighton, glad we have it sorted  Now on to plan the date....

Not sure how many ppl will want to stay over, and its realllllyyyyy hard to get somewhere cheap for just a sat nite in Brighton (usually 2 nite minimum I had a mare for my bday in aug last yr)...don't know if neone has already looked?

Have picked a date of Saturday 3rd July...as the following weekend a few of us have the 10k, and after that it's school holidays so ppl r on holiday and accom even dearer...

Have just got bk from birmingham and wd love to do a meet up there too...Shiv you wanna arrange it??? I wd but got lots of circle d stuff comin up..I never stop hehe... 

Off to check on my nomination....can't believe it  xxxx


----------



## shiv (May 3, 2010)

right, we'll do birmingham later on - maybe september time? or perhaps we could do caravanning or whatever near-ish to brum?


----------



## aymes (May 4, 2010)

Doh! Have a hen weekend on the 3rd/4th so won't be able to make Brighton, most of my weekends in July are busy anyway so it was a long shot! 
I'll see Shelley and Lou (and anyone who wants to cheer us on!) at the 10k the following weekend at least.


----------



## Steff (May 4, 2010)

I cant make it either.


----------



## Tezzz (May 4, 2010)

If you book 14 days in advance, you can get a Southern railway Daysave ticket. Have  a look at *http://www.southernrailwaytickets.com/daysave*

There are also Groupsave tickets too. Three or four people for the price of two.

If you want to go by coach, and have plenty of time, you can go via National Express coaches for a quid to London and a quid to Brighton...


----------



## sofaraway (May 4, 2010)

I would stay overnight most likely


----------



## shiv (May 4, 2010)

aymes said:


> Doh! Have a hen weekend on the 3rd/4th so won't be able to make Brighton, most of my weekends in July are busy anyway so it was a long shot!
> I'll see Shelley and Lou (and anyone who wants to cheer us on!) at the 10k the following weekend at least.



pardon my ignorance but where is the 10k? if i can make it, i'll come along and shout for you!


----------



## aymes (May 4, 2010)

It's the British 10k, in central London, starting around Hyde Park Corner, along the Embankment and back, finishing on Whitehall. Think there's still spaces, you should enter....?????!


----------



## SacredHeart (May 4, 2010)

I don't really think I could make or afford Brighton, unfortunately


----------



## Shelb1uk (May 4, 2010)

awwww shame several of you can't make it.....Think July will always be a tricky month...DAMN 

Ahh Shiv yeah you should enter the 10k its gonna be ace  x


----------



## shiv (May 4, 2010)

guys...10k in like 2 months...not going to happen!!!!!!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 4, 2010)

even with cheap train faires, it takes too long to get to brighton. The OH lives in eastbourne and you have to go a really funny route to even get to brighton! Takes about three hours on a good day, no matter what the train sites say :/


----------

